# Removing Waxoyl, preping and Correctly undersealing a Car?



## BreakZero (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi Folks.

Can you please help me out here...

I have a Jap import Integra Type R. They come with barely any underseal protection, The car has been over here abut 3 years. I under-sealed the car with clear Waxoyl as best as i could before my first winter with it. (the car is my daily driver.)

This seems to be holding up fairly adequately, however I am not the best pleased with Waxoyl's properties really. I would rather have a "solid" protective under-seal. I have noticed where rust is starting to catch particularly on the rear arches where the outer shell meets the inner shell, just where the metal is folded under. This is probably also due to me rubbing off the waxoyl when i clean the rear arches, as Waxoyl finish is always soft.

Right, besides having to treat the rear aches correctly (I have already got bilt hamber deox gel and zinc primer for this job) what steps should I take to clean the old Waxoyl (with Dirt mixed into it now!) off?

I have researched and am thinking of using Dinitrol small car kit to protect it, given my equipment and timescale. But which TFR is best to clean the dirt, grime and thin layer of clear Waxoyl off the bottom? I'm guessing TFR is the best solution to clean under a car.

also any tips?

Thanks in advance. I know this could have been put simpler but I wanted to give you guys the best info as possible.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome to DW

Seems Waxoly may not be that hard to remove http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=207859

If you have the Bilt Hamber stuff for cleaning, why not use their products for protection


----------



## BreakZero (Mar 26, 2012)

lowejackson said:


> Welcome to DW
> 
> Seems Waxoly may not be that hard to remove http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=207859
> 
> If you have the Bilt Hamber stuff for cleaning, why not use their products for protection


Thanks for the quick reply. So White spirit seems like another option. My trail of thought is that I want the underneath as clean as possible, so possibly TFR first then white spirit to get off the rest of the waxoyl?!

Bilt Hamber Underseal also looked good. But dinitrol seemed very affordable. And I keep reading awesome things about those Underseal. So I'm pretty set on using that.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

If the Dinitrol is the right product for you then fair enough. It might be worth looking at the Surfex HD cleaner to get everything nice and clean before applying the Dinitrol


----------



## BreakZero (Mar 26, 2012)

Ok then lowejackson. 

Thanks for that. That also looks like a really good product too! 
Can you recommend a decent TFR? And where is good to buy these products from? 

Do you think that this is the best course of action then TFR>white spirit>surfex.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Hard to make suggestions on the process as I have not tried to remove Waxoyl. Just a quick thought, I wonder if steam would also remove the Waxoly.

I would just give the underside a clean with Surfex and then start to remove the old wax. I have not used a TFR so cannot really recommend one but would have thought the Surfex would do a similar job


----------

